# ruger .44mag super black hawk scope mount.



## morganco.killa08 (Nov 10, 2008)

what is the best or is there a scope mount or bridge for the ruger super black hawk .44 mag?


----------



## Doyle (Nov 11, 2008)

The best is to get it drilled and tapped.  Weaver makes one that screws into the rear sight hole, but I couldn't get it to stay really still on my SBH.


----------



## guesswho (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm also wanting to do the same, but I'm not to fond of drilling my reciever.  Are there any other options.


----------



## Bill Mc (Nov 19, 2008)

Deercreek put a Leupold mount on mine. He did have to drill but he also used the rear sight holes.


----------



## Chute270 (Nov 19, 2008)

*Super Blackhawk*



morganco.killa08 said:


> what is the best or is there a scope mount or bridge for the ruger super black hawk .44 mag?



I had a B-Square base on a Ruger Super Blackhawk once.  It worked fine and never shot loose.  No drill and tapping required.  The base utilizes the rear sight screw hole and clamps to the barrel on the front end.  I would advise using locktite on the screws.


----------



## guesswho (Nov 19, 2008)

Thanks Steve Smith, that is the one I've been Eyeballin.  Just waiting on the funds to come rollin in.  I have to many irons in the fire.


----------

